# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Puistjes "verslaving"?

## susannah

ik zit met een probleem ., ik heb dus normaal gesproken helemaal geen last van jeugdpuistjes maar ik veroorzaak ze zelf . door eraan te krabben en te knijpen enzo ., het klinkt heel raar maar het is echt een soort verslaving geworden ik kan er gewoon niet mee stoppen, volgens mij is er bijna niemand die dit heeft want het is echt een rare verslaving, ik heb van mezelf gewoon een normaal glad gezicht maar doordat ik er steeds aanzit krijg ik allemaal van die puistjes en rode vlekjes, heeft iemand misschien tips of een goeie verslaving inplaats van deze om hiervan af te kome? ik zit er echt heel erg mee! oja ik heb ook erg last van zweethanden&voeten ik krijg daardoor vooral veel eczeem bultjes op mijn voeten maar ook soms op mn handen ik vind dit erg vervelend , zijn hier middeltjes tegen? alvast bedankt!

----------


## Gast2

Heel erg vreemde verslaving inderdaad. Ik heb er zelf ook last van, en het is eigenlijk onvoorstelbaar dat het blijkbaar zo lastig is om er controle over uit te oefenen. Ik heb altijd al zulk soort dingen gehad, en altijd in beperkte mate. Vroeger had ik een tijdje de gewoonte om mijn ogen af en toe tot spleetjes te knijpen, altijd heb ik wel een beetje nagel gebeten, en ook bij plekjes heb ik dus altijd de neiging om ze open te krabben. Het beperkt zich bij mij tot 1 enkel plekje altijd, en vaak blijf ik dan wel een paar maanden aan dat enkele plekje pulleken. Totdat ik een ander plekje heb gevonden, of totdat het op de een of andere manier ophoudt. Zo heel vaak zit ik er eigenlijk nog niet eens aan te krabben, maar ja, die enkele keren per dag zorgen er al voor dat het niet de kans krijgt om weer te genezen. 

Ik vraag me ook regelmatig af hoe ik er vanaf kan blijven. Theoretisch zou je kunnen proberen om het schadelijke gedrag te vervangen met iets dat niet schadelijk is. Bijvoorbeeld proberen om telkens even in je vinger te knijpen als je eigenlijk aan een plekje zou willen krabben. Blijkbaar is er op de een of andere manier een behoefte om "iets" te doen. Maar in de praktijk lijkt dat me zelf makkelijker gezegt dan gedaan. 

Ik vrees voor je dat de gevoeligheid voor het ontwikkelen dwangmatige gedragingen iets blijvends is, en dat de nadruk met name moet liggen op het binnen de perken houden daarvan. Maar ja, het blijft lastig.

----------


## Gast2

Hier staat een interessant artikel over hoe je van tics af zou kunnen komen. 

http://www.goedgevoel.be/index.php?p...=6&artikel=111

Het gaat over tics, die indien ze zegmaar een bepaald niveau van schadelijkheid bereiken onder de noemer van dwangmatig gedrag vallen. Op de site staat dat blijkbaar de halve wereldbevoking wel een paar tics heeft, alleen is denk ik de tic die wij hebben wel een beetje een bijzondere.

----------

